# (TTOC) ScoTTish Meet - 24th October - Loch Lomond



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi folks

Sorry for not been sorting out a meet recently....but back on track now 

Date: *SUNDAY 24th OCTOBER*
Time: *12 noon*
Meet up place: Duck Bay Marina at Loch Lomond









The route:
Head north and stop for a bit of lunch around Luss area. Up to Tarbet and follow the road round to Arrochar. Hop over the Rest and Be Thankful and onto Inverary. A mooch around then homeward bound (via Garelochead and Helensburgh).

As usual, there will be plenty chatting, photo opportunities and *TWITS* 

So who is up for it?

Hev x

Who's coming along:
Hev & phope
trev & Evelyn
smurfeTTe (Joanne & Lee)
dzTT (Darron)
Abe
lauriefromscotland (and ladyfriend? )
Wallsendmag (Andy & Val)
Clan MonTheFish 
Blackers & Adrian
LeoTTC (Gordon & Mary)
peachy4878 (Gary)
Roddy
Cheechy
jimmyf
spudtait


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

we are up for that Hev, put our names down please


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry guys I'm in Greece that week,bit of a bugger as I shud have the exhaust and new map by then and would have loved to have shown them off and have a blether [smiley=gossip.gif] what is it with me and the meets when I come to think of it?????????
Knockhill-ex missus buggers off
Bowling at dun - new missus buggers off (had the sense tae come back tho )
July 18 - brothers stag 
Drive up north- brothers wedding
Oct 24 Greece and more than likely the missus will bugger off :lol:

Have fun guys n post plenty pics.I,ll catch you on the next one......................maybe [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

@ trev ~  
@Wul ~ just keep Easter free!!!! :wink:

Hev x


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

Sounds like fun! Count us in too! 

Joanne (and Lee)


----------



## ayr_audi_nut (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi there, im def up for that. sounds like a great day. Old firm game on the radio mind lol


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Woohoo i should be there. At knockhill the friday/saturday before hand aswell if im lucky.

May have the remap done by then as well :roll: and if shes not annoying me it mite bring the bird along aswell :lol:

Darron


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wul am starting to think your a bit of a Kelty playboy  
I've been to loads of meets and still got the wife how do you do it ? Any tips at my age would be great mate :lol:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the PM, i'm up for it although might cut my journey short on the way back as I live in the opposite direction!


----------



## lauriefromscotland (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi all!

Stick my name down, I'll do my best to get some time off work, might even drag the co-pilot, ahem, ladyfriend along if she's not too busy. Thanks for the invite!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Might as well put our names down then , I'll tell James if they make it to the Hotel from the Route Napleon

Sent from a quite warm Grenoble. :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

warm Grenoble. :lol: :lol: so you've moved since we last spoke 10 min ago


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> Wul am starting to think your a bit of a Kelty playboy
> I've been to loads of meets and still got the wife how do you do it ? Any tips at my age would be great mate :lol:


Iv No idea Trev,I take them all to the finest mcdonalds and buy them the best baby sham I can afford,they still walk away.I can't understand it.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Flipping heck mate that's too flash for fife chicks  your to good to them mate :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Put clan mon down


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> Put clan mon down


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

[smiley=drummer.gif] 
Lotsa new faces   

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> [smiley=drummer.gif]
> Lotsa new faces
> 
> Hev x


Na I've still got the same old yin  
@ mon mind and keep from putting your fingers in little holes till the 24th cause you'll miss the meet


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:evil: [smiley=bigcry.gif] any gas technicians on here and what a stand-by shift for Sunday 24th October


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> :evil: [smiley=bigcry.gif] any gas technicians on here and what a stand-by shift for Sunday 24th October


bad show. plenty time to get someone else to cover it for you naw?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :evil: [smiley=bigcry.gif] any gas technicians on here and what a stand-by shift for Sunday 24th October
> ...


Will ask about Darron,that's the trouble with being the best tech :lol: always on call 
By the way thought you were coming through last weekend stayed in all weekend waiting for ya :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


 :lol: aye i was supposed to be, sorry bout tht :roll: ended up fixin my old car for my sister. i will be heading over your way saturday morning going to try and get to Star Performance if theyre open and nip into that bodyshop in Kelty that Wul was tellin me about


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

It's ok Darron thought you would forget :lol: 
Star is open till 13:00 on Saturday better give jim a call first if you need anything done on your car only Does booked in cars on Saturdays 
Is this a new bodyshop in Kelty ?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

im only wantin to head over to get pice and ask a few questions on remaps etc.

dont think so, cant remember the name of it though but i kno where it is on the map :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> It's ok Darron thought you would forget :lol:
> Star is open till 13:00 on Saturday better give jim a call first if you need anything done on your car only Does booked in cars on Saturdays
> Is this a new bodyshop in Kelty ?


It,s been there for years mate jacksons down next to where the petrol station used to be.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> Put clan mon down


Is that a statement or a request? :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > It's ok Darron thought you would forget :lol:
> ...


Hi Wul i know the one your on about now  thought Kelty had hit the big time with a new employer :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

@ Hev 

Sounds fun, put us down

See you on the 24th


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > Put clan mon down
> ...


 your to sharp your going to cut yourself one day :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Na sorry pal.the job centre is still the biggest company down my way.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

It's like that all over the place mate once the pits were closed half of fife were on the dole


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sorry but in the urrent age of cut backs talking about anything but the threadd title is not allowed and some people get very upset. Can we please keep this threa on topic :roll: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

That would be a first for a Scottish thread to keep on topic why stop mow after all these years and that's why we are all good mates up here :lol: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sorry I jut don't Hev telling us to stop chatting and then decide she can't come because she has the chance of some overtime. If you see what I mean :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Overtime  she works more hours than the guard dog, 
Anyhow how did your trip go enjoy it ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Overtime  she works more hours than the guard dog,
> Anyhow how did your trip go enjoy it ?


Had a great time , James did a brilliant job. Just really upset that I had to miss a couple of bits out because I was shattered. Had to work 14 days with one day off so I could go so by the Sunday I was ready for a rest.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Glad you had a good time did Val not share with the driving ? Will have to have words with her :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Glad you had a good time did Val not share with the driving ? Will have to have words with her :wink:


No she was too busy trying to catch her breath from laughing too much at all the jokes flying about.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

was the jokes about your driving :lol: :wink:

wheres our leader she's not been on for a while  bet shes on facebook  or fitting a cat flap :wink:

HEV where are you :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

shhhhheeeesh- Facebook down   

....actually been making muffins (yum!!!)

What do ya want anyway?!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> shhhhheeeesh- Facebook down
> 
> ....actually been making muffins (yum!!!)
> 
> ...


A ride in a RS would be nice :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hev said:


> shhhhheeeesh- Facebook down
> 
> ....actually been making muffins (yum!!!)
> 
> ...


You've broke facebook [smiley=bigcry.gif] well mines isnt workin again anyway and im not taking the blame this time :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

god willing, and work permiting, i will be there,,, tho the way things are these days and the amount of time i seem to spend on the A 82 ,i will be passing that way anyhow !!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OO   OOPS.. have just realised,, i am not a ttoc memb,,,are philistines welcome ???


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > shhhhheeeesh- Facebook down
> ...


 one with a spoiler though makes it go faster  
muffins na just had my coco and off to bed :wink: 
just a chin wag thats all, just wondered what you were up to


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

roddy said:


> OO   OOPS.. have just realised,, i am not a ttoc memb,,,are philistines welcome ???


no problem Roddy you can join up at the meet :lol: :lol: your more than welcome to come along member or not


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > shhhhheeeesh- Facebook down
> ...


no point on going on to face book Darron it's all about pussy cats and cat flaps :lol: :lol: better on here mate :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

cheers Trev,, i.ll just tag along at the back,, :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey trev ~ you'd be excited with a cat flap if a hairy monster kept waking you up at daft o'clock looking for attention (and to play!) 

Hev x


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

roddy said:


> cheers Trev,, i.ll just tag along at the back,, :lol:


Haha ye ryto roddy I,ll give you 2 minutes then all you'll get is a Whoosh as you fly by like a man possessed :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> A ride in a RS would be nice :wink:


We don't have a build date yet [smiley=bigcry.gif] ....so doubt we'll have it for this meet....hopefully by the Isle of Man though :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Isle of man?????????? Is this a meet?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wul said:


> Isle of man?????????? Is this a meet?


viewtopic.php?f=3&t=181596
Here ya go 

Hev x


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wul said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > cheers Trev,, i.ll just tag along at the back,, :lol:
> ...


aye sure buddy,, and i kno who will be pushing me along,,, oo wait you are away that w end !!!,,, so i will just be takin it easy !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

roddy said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


 :lol: unless the miss us leaves me :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :? :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> Hey trev ~ you'd be excited with a cat flap if a hairy monster kept waking you up at daft o'clock looking for attention (and to play!)
> 
> Hev x


I do Hev every time Evelyn comes home after working a late shift at the airport :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[smiley=cheers.gif] happy birthday wallsendmag


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> [smiley=cheers.gif] happy birthday wallsendmag


Thanks Trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

That's it sorted stand-by covered for the 24th so we will be there :0) 
( can hear all the groans from here)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Will you have a decent car by then ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Will you have a decent car by then ?


How what's wrong with the one I've got  will tell you all about it on the 24th


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> so we will be there :0)
> ( can hear all the groans from here)


<groan>


Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I told you he had too much notice to get his on call changed. :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] you'll miss me when i leave here to join the RCZ forum :lol:

whats the plan for the day, a lot of driving and a lot of chatting and a lot of eating ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Got it in one trev :lol: ....if it aint broke, don't fix it!

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> Got it in one trev :lol: ....if it aint broke, don't fix it!
> 
> Hev x


 :lol: good should go into cameron house for a photo shoot that would be classic


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] you'll miss me when i leave here to join the RCZ forum :lol:


No no no no no


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=bigcry.gif] you'll miss me when i leave here to join the RCZ forum :lol:
> ...


 why why why not :lol: half the price of a TT :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Quarter of the quality :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wull have you not seen the topic on the mk1 section .................................................................
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=183362
it was me the got blasted off the road when i was picking it up


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

just for you Wul


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

I went and had a peek at one in halbeath a wee bit back mate.just after I was at yours and you said you had a go in ane,I think they look ok side on even from the back not keen on the front tho.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

this one was at kirkcaldy Wul, looks and drives ok but not a patch on the TT and i bet it will not hold its resale value heard that fife area have only sold 5 so far. so that speaks volumes eh


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I wouldn't buy anything that was named after your bum.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I wouldn't buy anything that was named after your bum.


 "cheeky"


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Had to go to Finnart Plant up past Helensburgh yesterday and took the Glen Fruin Road over from Loch Lomond and omg it is an awesome road...nice straights, sudden drops, long sweeping bends and nice twisty ones aswell. Was a lovely day as well ive got pics on phone that im tryin to post ad havig no joy with haha :lol:



trev said:


> this one was at kirkcaldy Wul, looks and drives ok but not a patch on the TT and i bet it will not hold its resale value heard that fife area have only sold 5 so far. so that speaks volumes eh


Saw a white one of them yesterday...looked cool but couldnt keep up once i passed it


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

When I go to Faslane I usually stay over on Loch Lomond so that road is my commute to/from work. 

At the Garelochhead end, just up from the roundabout and snow gates, is a good place to stop if you want to look at HM Naval Base, Clyde (Faslane).

There may be one of the Vanguard Class Trident subs at one of the jetties so take binoculars if you want a good look.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha id love going to work if i had to use that road everyday :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I have here 4 coil packs, if anyone here would like some as spares - I can take along on the day.

These are typically around £25+VAT new, as I know from having changed all 4 at the start of the year :roll:

As marked on the picture,

£15 for one single new pack, marked cylinder 1. Used for one day, and was bought from the AA support vehicle

£10 for two coil packs, marked cylinders 3 & 4. Both fully working, but were just changed at the same time for peace of mind

Free for the pack marked cylinder two, as this is possibly faulty - it might just get you home!

Proceeds will be donated to http://www.justgiving.com/hevandpeter

Any takers?


----------



## LeoTTC (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi,

Would like to join in the meet.

Gordon & Mary.


----------



## peachy4878 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Hev,
Rather new to the forum, but spoke to trev and he did say you were a nice bunch :lol: count me as a possible if im back from holiday.if im back look forward to meeting you all!!!!!!!!!!!! Gary


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

you're all welcome


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

LeoTTC said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to join in the meet.
> 
> Gordon & Mary.


Hi Gordon & Mary
your more than welcome to come along  would be good to meet you both, where are you from might be able for someone to meet up with you to break the ice before meeting the mob :lol: you'll enjoy it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*HI* Phope this is the events section not for sale ya bad lad will have to edit it

see its for a good cause will let you off for once :lol: :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

For charideee mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> For charideee mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 i'll bring some of my stuff as well could have a boot sale :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > For charideee mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Like strut caps :roll: i will get them one day :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Good thinking Darron will bring some along no pressure to buy


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## LeoTTC (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Trev,

Mary and I are in Kirkintilloch, is there anyone close? my mobile is #############

Cheers

Gordon
(mod edit removed mobile phone number )


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Gordon & Mary
There's a couple of members in Falkirk, and east Kilbride, that are kind of close to you and could meet up on route with you will have a look at our route up to loch lomond and find a place we could meet up at think Davey & Anna will be on the same route up as you as well as Darron will get something sorted out before the 24th 

Gordon I removed your phone number from your last post mate you don't want to post up your personal details 

Cheers trev & Evie


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

peachy4878 said:


> Hi Hev,
> Rather new to the forum, but spoke to trev and he did say you were a nice bunch :lol: count me as a possible if im back from holiday.if im back look forward to meeting you all!!!!!!!!!!!! Gary


Trev always did like telling stories... :roll: :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> peachy4878 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Hev,
> ...


  what do you mean *DID* still doing it :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

(have you changed cars yet?)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> (have you changed cars yet?)


 na not yet Stu changed my mind about that mk2, its not what i was after still looking though


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have one for sale , mates rates :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Have one for sale , mates rates :wink:


no thanks Andy looking for white or red been onto Newcastle Audi they are looking out for one just missed one buy a few hours


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Have one for sale , mates rates :wink:
> ...


Speak to Paul Jones at Tyneside


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


cheers will do


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Have one for sale , mates rates :wink:
> ...


Good choice of colours Trev 

will you not miss silver though?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 Hi James after 7 years i think i need a wee change of colour :lol: was hoping to hang onto it but as needs must it will have to go will be a sad day to see it go [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## LeoTTC (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Trev,

Thanks for the reply, looking forward to the 24th!

Cheers

Gordon


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

LeoTTC said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, looking forward to the 24th!
> 
> ...


 no problem Gordon you''ll enjoy the company and trip, dropped you a p/m should be in your inbox


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I mite be going through Kirkintilloch if the girlfriend is coming but if she aint then ill probably head up through stirlin...i can go either way thought same amount of time and im easy 

Nothin wrong with silver trev :wink: except is way to common now :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> I mite be going through Kirkintilloch if the girlfriend is coming but if she aint then ill probably head up through stirlin...i can go either way thought same amount of time and im easy
> 
> Nothin wrong with silver trev :wink: except is way to common now :roll: :lol: :lol:


best colour mate  just need a change 
might meet up with you on the 24th at Stirling if your going that way


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > I mite be going through Kirkintilloch if the girlfriend is coming but if she aint then ill probably head up through stirlin...i can go either way thought same amount of time and im easy
> ...


Cool mate id be up for that


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


Ok will see what Blackers, monthefish,are up to they might be able to meet us there as well


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

mmm think I may come along to this if I can.

Is there a convoy planned from south / west Fife then?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Have one for sale , mates rates :wink:
> ...


My red TT 2.0TFSi went all the way to Lincoln and sold Almost straight away. I dont have the balls to sell private truth be told! :lol:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

smurfeTTe said:


> Sounds like fun! Count us in too!
> 
> Joanne (and Lee)


Joanne - :lol: - I'm guessing there's not another Joanne and Lee but I may be wrong. Still got the Smart Brabus?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

cheechy said:


> mmm think I may come along to this if I can.
> 
> Is there a convoy planned from south / west Fife then?


thinking about meeting up somewhere in Stirling first if you fancy


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

this meets going tae be mahoosive...... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> this meets going tae be mahoosive...... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Would be bigger if....... :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > this meets going tae be mahoosive...... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


A certain someone wasn't baking his ass in greece [smiley=cheers.gif] haha


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > this meets going tae be mahoosive...... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


..i got a TT again?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


Go on Stu you know you want too  they all do in the end


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wul said:
> ...


Hope your away for two weeks mate :roll: for it will take that to get your big ass tanned :lol: :wink:

Have a good holiday


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

cheechy said:


> Joanne - :lol: - I'm guessing there's not another Joanne and Lee but I may be wrong. Still got the Smart Brabus?


Hey! Yes it's us  No smart brabus anymore - Lee's gone through a few cars since then including a Focus RS and currently an Escort RS Turbo (which he's just put up for sale). I forgot you had the TT - I've only had mine since June and am _loving_ it!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

smurfeTTe said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Joanne - :lol: - I'm guessing there's not another Joanne and Lee but I may be wrong. Still got the Smart Brabus?
> ...


I have a different one now too.


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

cheechy said:


> I have a different one now too.


I only noticed your sig after I'd posted! Clearly you're being paid too much...... :lol:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

smurfeTTe said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > I have a different one now too.
> ...


You're meant to say "Thats a nice car" 8)

Bet you didn't say that to Tosh when he got his RS4 :lol: :lol:

Anyhow I'll catchup with you later


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=184035
Hi guys looking for a great big favour form you, how about putting a couple of quid each into a kitty for this young lad Connor, just so that he can have a great day out at the event on Saturday  and buy himself something that will cheer him up even more after his run around in a TT what do you guys think 

Cheers trev


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If anyone wants to send it to paypal at TTOC .co.uk as a gift we can co-ordinate the collection


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=184035
> Hi guys looking for a great big favour form you, how about putting a couple of quid each into a kitty for this young lad Connor, just so that he can have a great day out at the event on Saturday  and buy himself something that will cheer him up even more after his run around in a TT what do you guys think
> 
> Cheers trev


Good thinkin Trev, im in


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=184035
> ...


 Cheers Darron  see post above for paypal details


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Really gutted I can't make this as I'm going to the big game that Sunday. Worse still is that i only live 20mins away from the Duck Bay. Anyway I've sent a small donation for Connor and just to say you guys are doing an excellent job. Hope you all have a great time and hopefully I'll be able to meet some of you in the not to distant future.

Craig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers Craig for the donation for Connor  and will catch up with you at some point


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok folks whos meeting near Stirling then :roll: and heading up to Duck Bay, getting near the time getting itchy feet since the cars been polished and ready to hit the road  
*Blackers* are you coming across the forth Bridge to our bit ? or are you heading the M8 to Stirling.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We're heading over to Carlisle and the M74


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> We're heading over to Carlisle and the M74


 Andrew we could meet you just the other side of Stirling at some service station


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I can meet at Stirling Services just off the M9 if anyone wants to do that or anywhere to be honest

Dazz


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We're heading over to Carlisle and the M74
> ...


I don't think we are going to be anywhere near Stirling on the way up although if Hev is planning the route you never know :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 :lol: will have a look at the map tonight and see what we can arrange,

@ Darron looks to be the best place to meet


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

cool [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> Ok folks whos meeting near Stirling then :roll: and heading up to Duck Bay, getting near the time getting itchy feet since the cars been polished and ready to hit the road
> *Blackers* are you coming across the forth Bridge to our bit ? or are you heading the M8 to Stirling.


Hello Trev 

We will pop over to you and head off from there.

What time should we get to you for?

Cheers


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi James
Will take an hour & a bit to get to loch lomond from here mate so just come over when your ready will have the kettle on and penguin biscuits ready


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> Hi James
> Will take an hour & a bit to get to loch lomond from here mate so just come over when your ready will have the kettle on and penguin biscuits ready


Cheers Trev, will do [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

:lol: :lol: :lol: , I had forgotten about the penguin eating monster 

Naturally he will be coming along [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi James
> ...


  I better go to asda then :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Eventually figured out how to get the pics off my phone...anyway heres a pic lookin over loch lomond from a few weekends ago










hopefully the weather will be as nice as it was that day

Dazz


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

your to early it's the 24th we are up there Darron :wink:


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

LeoTTC said:


> Mary and I are in Kirkintilloch, is there anyone close?
> Cheers
> Gordon


We'll be heading through Glasgow (from Airdrie) if you want to meet somewhere on the way?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> your to early it's the 24th we are up there Darron :wink:


 :lol: i got too excited couldnt wait :roll: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > your to early it's the 24th we are up there Darron :wink:
> ...


with you lowering your car are you looking out for all the bumps before the event :lol: it's flippen low mate


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha aye i scraped on a few of the steeper hills over there, ive raised it about 20mm all round so should be enough to clear them...i hope :roll: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Take your wallet oot of your back pocket that will raise it anothe 10mm :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :wink: saving the pennies for a rainy day :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Just thought I'd share....










Hehehehe

Hev x


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

dzTT said:


> Eventually figured out how to get the pics off my phone...anyway heres a pic lookin over loch lomond from a few weekends ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am trying to place this pic,, i thot i knew every corner and bump around here,, but you got me stumped !!!!!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Roddy, its the old navy road over the top of the hill, i think its called Glen Furin Road i think its called. picture was taken at one of the parking places heading back towards Loch Lomond.

Absolute peach of a road when its open 

Dazz


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

dzTT said:


> Roddy, its the old navy road over the top of the hill, i think its called Glen Furin Road i think its called. picture was taken at one of the parking places heading back towards Loch Lomond.
> 
> Absolute peach of a road when its open
> 
> Dazz


ah yes i know it,, tho i know it as the " new road ",, ( an age thing !!! ),, i tend not to go over it v much as , as you say , it is a peach of a road and just a little toooo tempting !!! :twisted: :twisted:,, actually called glen " fruin "..


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hev,,, i notice my name is not on the list, i will be making a huge effort to get along to this one as it is at my back door, ( tho working away just now ),, are you planing on Glen Fruin , or on up the Loch side,, both , as you know, excellent drives. tho the latter can be spoilt by traffic with limited o/taking opps for a group of cars, whereas cops/speed cameras can be a bit of a hazard on the Glen Fruin one.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> Hev x


Bloody big fridge magnet that :roll:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry I thought I'd put my name down for this but I'm not on the list.

Please add!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

cheechy said:


> Sorry I thought I'd put my name down for this but I'm not on the list.
> 
> Please add!


Not sure you come go with a car that colour :wink:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I thought I'd put my name down for this but I'm not on the list.
> ...


Nah it'll be fine.

The bodyshop are just finishing the powder coating on the wheels now with the new colour :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

cheechy said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > cheechy said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is anyone actually going in a TT ? we might bring the Mini. :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Is anyone actually going in a TT ? we might bring the Mini. :lol:


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] the sadest day of my life feel like ive lost my best mate (notice i never said evelyn ) :roll: i blame it all on her :lol: going to be coming in the mazda guys  and to make matters worse evelyn will be driving so if i was you guys i would cancel the meet as it will take us all day to get to loch lomond :lol: :lol: if she can find it that is :lol: :lol:

a chap called Malcolm bought my car tonight and said he would come on and get acquainted with you guys might be another member to join the merry bunch of Scots  
am way to stick my head in the oven [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

surly sum1 will have a tt lying around the day of the meet for you to borrow trev :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> surly sum1 will have a tt lying around the day of the meet for you to borrow trev :lol: :lol:


 yours will your in Turkey that week :lol: forgot about that were do you leave the keys :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

So let me get this right rev.your gonna turn up in the rag top,looking like biggles wi the goggles on and the scarf on.?????
P.s I'm hame noo


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> So let me get this right rev.your gonna turn up in the rag top,looking like biggles wi the goggles on and the scarf on.?????
> P.s I'm hame noo


 :lol: :lol: it looks like it mate and a duffle coat on, as long as Evelyn gets us there in one piece am no bothered what ive got on :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this right rev.your gonna turn up in the rag top,looking like biggles wi the goggles on and the scarf on.?????
> ...


Ehhhhhhhhh ryto.whatever floats your boat ( am into rubber myself )  was so tempted to report that post.  hope everybody has a good ane.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

we will mate at least ill get some good photos out the roof you have a good one aswell


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone actually going in a TT ? we might bring the Mini. :lol:
> ...


I don't understand, why would anyone want to sell a TT?????????

By the way Trev, you have an electric oven!!!
:lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Guys,

Just got my first TT a couple of weeks ago (06 1.8 QS). Your meet looks like fun. OK if I just turn up ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just got my first TT a couple of weeks ago (06 1.8 QS). Your meet looks like fun. OK if I just turn up ?


Welcome to the forum jimmy  your more than welcome to come along you'll enjoy it what area are you from


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers Trev, South Lanarkshire - would head up M74/M8


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jimmyf said:


> Cheers Trev, South Lanarkshire - would head up M74/M8


Can meet up with you somewhere if you like


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

Are we arranging for some meeting points on the way for those of us heading in the same direction? We'll be heading up the M8 as well


----------



## spudtait (Oct 2, 2010)

thanks for the pm i should be up for that, just means i will have to wash the car :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

spudtait said:


> thanks for the pm i should be up for that, just means i will have to wash the car :?


 your lucky you have one to wash [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

smurfeTTe said:


> Are we arranging for some meeting points on the way for those of us heading in the same direction? We'll be heading up the M8 as well


jimmy and wallsendmag's will be heading up that way


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

trev said:


> spudtait said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the pm i should be up for that, just means i will have to wash the car :?
> ...


trev,, sorry if i have missed out on something,, but,, what has happened to your car ?????????


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

roddy said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > spudtait said:
> ...


He's sold it and is buying a decent one.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> smurfeTTe said:
> 
> 
> > Are we arranging for some meeting points on the way for those of us heading in the same direction? We'll be heading up the M8 as well
> ...


I'm a couple of miles from Cairnlodge services( (Douglas) M74, or if it suits more joining on the M8 what about Glasgow Fort?


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

your lucky you have one to wash [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]
trev,, sorry if i have missed out on something,, but,, what has happened to your car ?????????[/quote]
He's sold it and is buying a decent one.[/quote]
Oft,that's a harsh statement.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

roddy said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > spudtait said:
> ...


Morning Roddy
Nothing mate just a sudden rush of blood to my head and sold it  nice guy bought it and am sure he'll look after it 
Thinking of getting a mk2 TT and start all over again lol


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

jimmyf said:


> I'm a couple of miles from Cairnlodge services( (Douglas) M74, or if it suits more joining on the M8 what about Glasgow Fort?


I'm happy to meet up at the Fort.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Where ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Where ?


 Glasgow fort Andrew stop being a crab :lol: :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

oh trev !!! you mean that bland boring neo saloon car !!! :? :? ,,its a long long road to make a MK2 as interesting as a MK1 !!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Andrew, I'm at jct 12 north on M74 (Cairnlodge services) If timing suits I could catch you there and we head on north to meet the others


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

roddy said:


> oh trev !!! you mean that bland boring neo saloon car !!! :? :? ,,its a long long road to make a MK2 as interesting as a MK1 !!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 its that or the rcz :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jimmyf said:


> Andrew, I'm at jct 12 north on M74 (Cairnlodge services) If timing suits I could catch you there and we head on north to meet the others


Sounds like a plan although haven't worked out any times yet


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

trev said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > oh trev !!! you mean that bland boring neo saloon car !!! :? :? ,,its a long long road to make a MK2 as interesting as a MK1 !!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


well , whatever you may call it,, i hope, and am sure that you will be very happy with your choice..


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

This is my home stamping ground......wonder if we'd all fit in Mum & Dad's drive????  :lol: ....looking forward to it....and seeing loads of new faces!

Urrrrmmm ~ trev may not be the only TT missing there 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> This is my home stamping ground......wonder if we'd all fit in Mum & Dad's drive????  :lol: ....looking forward to it....and seeing loads of new faces!
> 
> Urrrrmmm ~ trev may not be the only TT missing there
> 
> Hev x


 :lol: :lol: :lol: i'll not feel left out then


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > This is my home stamping ground......wonder if we'd all fit in Mum & Dad's drive????  :lol: ....looking forward to it....and seeing loads of new faces!
> ...


 

Anybody noticed that the Scotland threads get loads of pages and views? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


and never go off topic :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

It's all down to friendship  a happy bunch of TTers


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

speaking of off topic I saw a white rcz today...looked quite cool from behind


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> speaking of off topic I saw a white rcz today...looked quite cool from behind


 stop throwing the cat amongst the pigeons :lol: was at edinburgh audi this afternoon not a lot on show there  just a couple of R8's and a spider :roll:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > speaking of off topic I saw a white rcz today...looked quite cool from behind
> ...


Get into the savings account and get ane.infect you,l prob have the cash for it under yer bed trev :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: just a tin pot under it mate :wink: don't think i can wait for a build week, and it looks like am going to jump in and buy anything never been without a car in my life and this is killing me [smiley=bigcry.gif] and the cars still in the drive  went to the dvla today to get the numbers transferred over and it takes 5 working days to do :roll: in this day and age you would think it would be instant anyhow that's it done just waiting on Malcolm to pick it up next week can see me hanging onto the rear bumper when he's driving it up the road :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

The fella must be gagging to get his hands on it.on your front have you tried Perth [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > speaking of off topic I saw a white rcz today...looked quite cool from behind
> ...


haha  i was on the audi website looking at mkII roadsters last week there startng at about £15000. ive started saving for an RS one...so far i have £3.49 

ill probably spend that on a magazine at the weekend no doubt though :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

saw one in Inverness the other day,, not liking them at all i didnt look too close, just on driving past, but i think it was around the K15000 mark. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> The fella must be gagging to get his hands on it.on your front have you tried Perth [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:


 :lol: i bet he is 
Perth audi [smiley=argue.gif] has never replied to my e-mail that's how bothered they are will see what happens when they hear from the ombudsman


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > The fella must be gagging to get his hands on it.on your front have you tried Perth [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:
> ...


go for it trev,pester them every hour of every day.of coarse we cud slander them to bits on this place as well :roll: wud that be illegall?????


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: i think it would be mate, how did you get on at star today was it the coil packs 

forget it Wul saw your post on the mk1 section told ya it would be the coil pack hehe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just seen the first post, are twits like tweets ? Also just looked at the times, 4 hour drive from here might be a bit much for one day [smiley=bigcry.gif] will have a think during the week.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

If your staying on the m74 as far as strathclyde park I could meet you at that roundabout


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

I could meet people at the Fort if its easier?

If so what time would we meet up?

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

The Fort (Morrison's car park ???) probably more central. Anyone going to have a go at a time? :?


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

Well how long does it take to get to Loch Lomond from there? If you reckon about an hour* then aim to leave the Fort at 11am so meet up sometime between 10.45 - 11am? Are we going for the Morrisons car park or the first 'Fort' car park on the left as you drive in? Might give the guys in the "vehicle spa" some nice cars to look at for a change! I am in no way suggesting you let them wash your car though!! 

*I have no idea


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I suspect it'll be around 50-60 mins....don't worry if you are not quite at 12 (I am never on time ) .....I suspect we'll probably get lunch at Duck Bay too (I've heard good things about it but we can see when Sunday comes).

Hev x


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yup food is good there - try the rack of lamb and see if you can finish it all.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

brittan said:


> Yup food is good there - try the rack of lamb and see if you can finish it all.


Bet you did Brian :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok sounds like a plan. I'd better leave around 9.30 then gah!

Its a Sunday for god sake!! :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds good to me......first "Fort" carpark on the left 10.45 - 11.00 it is......looking forward to it


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

brittan said:


> Yup food is good there - try the rack of lamb and see if you can finish it all.


Oh no, that's all Lee needs - a food challenge!! :roll:



cheechy said:


> Its a Sunday for god sake!! :lol:


That's exactly what Lee will say when I make him get up early, despite the fact we live 10 mins down the M8 from the Fort.



jimmyf said:


> Sounds good to me......first "Fort" carpark on the left 10.45 - 11.00 it is......looking forward to it


I'm getting quite excited too. This'll be my first car meet in aaaaaages


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We won't be making the trip now [smiley=bigcry.gif] As much as we would love to it would be a very very long day for us.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> We won't be making the trip now [smiley=bigcry.gif] As much as we would love to it would be a very very long day for us.


Lightweight :roll:

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> We won't be making the trip now [smiley=bigcry.gif] As much as we would love to it would be a very very long day for us.


That's a pity mate  you've had a busy few weeks this month can I borrow you motor then if your not using it


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> We won't be making the trip now [smiley=bigcry.gif] As much as we would love to it would be a very very long day for us.


@ Andrew & Val, sorry  to hear you will not be there, Karen was looking forward to seeing you. 
Mind you a long trek just for the day


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

What time we meetin at stirlin?


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry to take the thread off topic :roll: but is it hot today or is it just me  .anyway got to go get a beer then jump in this pool.hope you all have a great time on Sunday.ye Neva know,if the lass keeps up her whining I myt just come home early and be there  cheers,wul


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Marhaba wul enjoy turkey Russian hookers are in your area lol


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> Marhaba wul enjoy turkey Russian hookers are in your area lol


  trev I'm in Greece,or I'm meant to be.maybe that's why the lass is going nuts at me aw the time  note to self- must listen when the missus moans


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Wull !!! its 3.5 deg here in inverness,,, wet and windy snow forecast for over night and gettin dark,,, why do you want to be in Greece !!!! :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Marhaba wul enjoy turkey Russian hookers are in your area lol
> ...


 :lol: you've missed out on the hookers then


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Sunday looks ,,, cold dry and bright,,,,perfect for a wee drive throo Argyll ,,


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

roddy said:
 

> Sunday looks ,,, cold dry and bright,,,,perfect for a wee drive throo Argyll ,,


So, roof off but hat scarf and gloves on then?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

and heated seats up full


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

dzTT said:


> What time we meetin at stirlin?


any info on this,, i may be coming in from Dunblane


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

1 MORE SLEEP !!!!!
             

Hev x


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

so is no-one meeting at Stirling ???


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

roddy said:


> so is no-one meeting at Stirling ???


We will be but it will be a bit earlier as we'll be popping into my Mum and Dad's on the way past (if time allows!) :?

Hev x


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hev said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > so is no-one meeting at Stirling ???
> ...


thanks hev,, heding down from invns now ,, maybe dunblane maybe glasgow,, anyway c u ramorra,R


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

Looking forward to tomorrow  Lee took some time away from detailing today to give mine a quick clean up for the trip! I'm sure it won't stay this clean for very long......


































Having breakfast at Frankie & Benny's if anyone's there early enough!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

smurfeTTe said:


> Looking forward to tomorrow  Lee took some time away from detailing today to give mine a quick clean up for the trip! I'm sure it won't stay this clean for very long......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will I get you and Lee at F&B's then? Planning to be there between 10 and 10.30?


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

cheechy said:


> Will I get you and Lee at F&B's then? Planning to be there between 10 and 10.30?


We're planning on being there around 9.30 to eat so feel free to pop in and find us! Might even buy you a tea if you're lucky


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

aint going to manage to this one now. You all mind and have a great time blasting legally around the countryside


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Shame :-(

I will bring VAGCOM along in case anyone needs


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks to peter and hev and everyone else who came along to make a great day of driving , site seeing and blether,,,, looking forard to any pics,, guess i an first home.... Rod


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

roddy said:


> thanks to peter and hev and everyone else who came along to make a great day of driving , site seeing and blether,,,, looking forard to any pics,, guess i an first home.... Rod


Home now too - good company, fabulous weather and terrific driving conditions (brown trouser moment aside :lol: ) made for a great day.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

back on dry land now after spending the past few days on the stranraer to belfast ferry about 7 trips in total and i was sea sick on each one :lol: anyway shame i missed the meet was really looking forward to it, will definately be at the next one, get some pics up as well

Dazz


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

Fantastic day out guys! Here are some pics we took










































































You can see them all at http://s804.photobucket.com/albums/yy32 ... ct%202010/

and a little something I brought home - a nice cracked windscreen!









Lee would also like to apologise again for causing the brown trouser moment! I have taken the keys from him and sent him to bed with no dinner.


----------



## alan_duncan (Oct 24, 2010)

Met this lot on the Rest & be Thankfull
www.scottishccc.co.uk
Just a link to the Scottish Forum And gallery
Forum way all the best clubs
http://tecman.proboards.com/index.cgi?
And 7,000 photos of Scottish Cars on the Gallery
http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottish_c ... lubs/sets/
































Big Al


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Alan

Send any emails through to me at [email protected], and I'll forward them on 

Peter


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Here's some of ours


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's some of mine too.....


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Looks like you all had a good day..,hope to join the next one although it won't be in an Audi but at least it's in the same family! :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

some good pics from you all ,,,, phobe, thanks v much for the coil packs, v generous of you,, :wink: 
smurftt, pity about the windscreen, and dont be too hard on lee, its not his fault that the TT has such rubbish brakes,, at least he can drive a bit and knows how to handle a tricky situation !!!


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

The brakes are pretty rubbish - will be getting those replaced asap! Can't get the windscreen replaced until tomorrow. After speaking to them various times on the phone today I'm not convinced things will go too smoothly...... :?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

smurfeTTe said:


> The brakes are pretty rubbish - will be getting those replaced asap! Can't get the windscreen replaced until tomorrow. After speaking to them various times on the phone today I'm not convinced things will go too smoothly...... :?


Indeed if it weren't for the S brakes I'd imgaine I'd be in a pretty sorry state today :lol:

Sorry about the windscreen - my right foot had a mind of its own.....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like you had an eventful day.


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

cheechy said:


> Sorry about the windscreen - my right foot had a mind of its own.....


Don't worry, not your fault - these things happen! I reckon I'm getting off lightly lol


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a good time and the weather held out for you, Sorry Evelyn & myself could not make it was snowed under with work hope to meet you all at the next meet 

trev & evelyn


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

some nice cars there folks,also sound like fun was had by all.i,ll definitely be at the next 1 folks see you there


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Sounds like you had an eventful day.


Oh yes! 

I was at the back in my 'borrowed' TT ............ definitely a lovely day, just a shame about the near miss!

Hev x


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Really enjoyed my initiation. Great day with a great bunch of guys (and gals). Looking forward to another meet. I imagine it would still be good even if the heart rate is kept a bit lower next time


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
We had a great time on Sunday.

Thank you to Peter & Hev for organising it all 

Well done volunteered Roddy for leading, not easy ...too fast, too slow.. :wink:

Wonderful scenery, brilliant sunshine 8) , great roads and very good company 

James (blackers), Karen & Adrian [smiley=kid.gif]

A few photographs


----------



## LeoTTC (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Good to meet you all. Pity we could not join the "eventful" drive. Looking forward to the next meet.

Thanks to Hev and Peter for organising!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!! this " event " seems to be taking on a legend of its own !!!,, it was not a particularly " eventful " event,, it was a lovely wee tour, throo some pisturesqe scenery, as the photos show, with some nice people in some well turned out cars, and toped off with some glorious autumn sunshine. any " incident/s " which did occur, i feel, did not detract from, add to ,or otherwise influence the general enjoyment of the "event "..


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

roddy said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!! this " event " seems to be taking on a legend of its own !!!,, it was not a particularly " eventful " event,, it was a lovely wee tour, throo some pisturesqe scenery, as the photos show, with some nice people in some well turned out cars, and toped off with some glorious autumn sunshine. any " incident/s " which did occur, i feel, did not detract from, add to ,or otherwise influence the general enjoyment of the "event "..


Well said, that man! 

Quick update: new windscreen installed, new brakes ordered, next meet - I'm driving!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

smurfeTTe said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > !!!!!!!!!!!! this " event " seems to be taking on a legend of its own !!!,, it was not a particularly " eventful " event,, it was a lovely wee tour, throo some pisturesqe scenery, as the photos show, with some nice people in some well turned out cars, and toped off with some glorious autumn sunshine. any " incident/s " which did occur, i feel, did not detract from, add to ,or otherwise influence the general enjoyment of the "event "..
> ...


be carefull what you do with the brakes !!! the standard brakes on the 225 are legenderally ( is that a word  )dreadfull !!!! so dont go buying new standard anything thinking that is going to help,,well unless of course there is something obviously wrong,,, like rusty discs eg..


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks like you had nice weather for it guys  

Paul


----------

